# Decoding part of a Portugese document



## Tequilla6 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

First I would like to say hi to all the forum members as this is my first post.

second I would like to ask for some translation help in relation to a document I have been provided with on a plot of forest land.

I am new to a property purchase in Portugal, but I am looking at a proposed move here permanently. So have located myself in Portugal near Coja till Christmas looking at properties and familiarising myself with all the legal terms and paperwork ect...

I have an excerpt of the letter below around article 45, Prohibitions and permissions in forest areas.

Numero máximo de pisos: dois;
Cércea máxima: 6,5 m;
IOS máximo: 0,015;
COS máximo: 0,03;

and cannot find any references to what the terms IOS or COS stand for.

Can anyone help here?

Cheers

Tequilla6


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This PDF will give you current law relating to property in a forested area, not sure what IOS or COS are but interested to find out

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...ros/Manual-Gestao-Combustiveis-17-08-2009.pdf


----------

